# 9800xt timings and oc - help



## Demalii (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'll make it plain and simple...

I use power strip to oc my 9800xt to 425/390... I installed ati tool and wanted to just changed the timings, well apparently ati tool is over riding my power strip settings, bummer... I un-installed both power strip and ati tool a while ago, and my benchmarks for A3 are reading the same with the programs installed or uninstall! I don't get it, it's like any changes I make with ati tool or power strip, the benchmarks are the same. So.. I need help, anyone know what's going on? It's like my card has been permanently set by ati tool or something.


----------

